# Macro gear suggestions for 5DIII?



## Jay Khaos (Jul 25, 2013)

I have the 5DIII and will probably get the 100mm 2.8L IS, and I'd like to have a hand-held macro setup but not sure the best approach. I already have two yongnuo speed lights. I have 4 triggers and a few sync cords so they can be used off-camera...

I've seen those contraptions that look like a ring that attaches to the body, and speedlights can attach and be moved around. Is that the best route to go? Is there something else to consider? Any specific brands/products recommended? A better way of going about it? Any tips in general?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 25, 2013)

A pair of Wimberley F-2 brackets will give you a lot of flexibility in positioning the flashes.


----------



## Jay Khaos (Jul 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> A pair of Wimberley F-2 brackets will give you a lot of flexibility in positioning the flashes.



This looks perfect..
http://www.adorama.com/WIF2.html?gclid=CMeP2MS6ybgCFeRj7AodnE0AvA

It looks like the top part is the screw to attach to the body, and the other end has one cold shoe? But how can you use a pair of them together? Is there a female screw end on there that I'm not seeing?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 25, 2013)

Nope, you've got the ends backwards. The round platform (left side of linked pic) has a 1/4"-20 stud where you'd attach an off-camera cord, trigger, or cold shoe. The other end is a narrow Arca Swiss-type clamp, which attaches to an AS lens plate on a collared lens (meaning you'd need to buy a collar and lens plate for the 100L). For a non-collared lens, you'd need Wimberley's Perpendicular Plate or a Really Right Stuff MPR-CL attached to an AS-type camera body plate.


----------



## Jay Khaos (Jul 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Nope, you've got the ends backwards. The round platform (left side of linked pic) has a 1/4"-20 stud where you'd attach an off-camera cord, trigger, or cold shoe. The other end is a narrow Arca Swiss-type clamp, which attaches to an AS lens plate on a collared lens (meaning you'd need to buy a collar and lens plate for the 100L). For a non-collared lens, you'd need Wimberley's Perpendicular Plate or a Really Right Stuff MPR-CL attached to an AS-type camera body plate.



Thanks for all the info. I do already have a Markins AS-type plate for my camera body, so I'm thinking the perpendicular plate might be cheaper than getting a collar and additional plate for the collar...


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 25, 2013)

Kirk focusing rail. Indispensable.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 25, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> Kirk focusing rail. Indispensable.



OP asked about a _handheld_ macro setup...


----------



## ahab1372 (Jul 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> OP asked about a _handheld_ macro setup...


Yes, but this is canonrumors ;-)


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Jul 25, 2013)

Jay Khaos said:


> I have the 5DIII and will probably get the 100mm 2.8L IS, and I'd like to have a hand-held macro setup but not sure the best approach. I already have two yongnuo speed lights. I have 4 triggers and a few sync cords so they can be used off-camera...
> 
> I've seen those contraptions that look like a ring that attaches to the body, and speedlights can attach and be moved around. Is that the best route to go? Is there something else to consider? Any specific brands/products recommended? A better way of going about it? Any tips in general?



Although probably you have fixed your mind on EF 100mm 2.8L, but since you are going for handheld a little bit of more working distance can never hurt. So have you thought about Sigma 150mm OS 2.8 Macro?

PS: although this might not be a great plus, but I see that Mr. Neuro has said that for the Wimberly F2 bracket needs a lens with lens collar (which EF 100mm 2.8 L does not have to start with and you need to buy separately). The Sigma 150mm 2.8 OS has that lens collar out of box


----------



## danski0224 (Jul 25, 2013)

RAKAMRAK said:


> Although probably you have fixed your mind on EF 100mm 2.8L, but since you are going for handheld a little bit of more working distance can never hurt. So have you thought about Sigma 150mm OS 2.8 Macro?
> 
> PS: although this might not be a great plus, but I see that Mr. Neuro has said that for the Wimberly F2 bracket needs a lens with lens collar (which EF 100mm 2.8 L does not have to start with and you need to buy separately). The Sigma 150mm 2.8 OS has that lens collar out of box



I'll second the usefulness of a longer lens.

I picked up a gently used Canon 180mm macro and I find the added working distance to be helpful. Less shadowing for sure when getting in close to fill the frame.

I suppose the only catch may be that different parts of the 5DIII AF system are used because the 180mm is f/3.5 and the 100mm is f/2.8.

The Sigma lens with OS might be nice- one thing I miss comparing the Canon 100 to 180. I may have to rent the Sigma and see how it works.


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> crasher8 said:
> 
> 
> > Kirk focusing rail. Indispensable.
> ...



sorry, just showing my Kirk love. (No, I'm not Yeoman with a bouffant)


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 25, 2013)

ahab1372 said:


> OP asked about a _handheld_ macro setup...


Yes, but this is canonrumors ;-)
[/quote]

That was snarky


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Jul 25, 2013)

danski0224 said:


> I'll second the usefulness of a longer lens.
> 
> I picked up a gently used Canon 180mm macro and I find the added working distance to be helpful. Less shadowing for sure when getting in close to fill the frame.
> 
> ...



@danski..... first up my confession that I have used neither of the following lenses. But....

Since you mentioned that you miss OS with the 180mm macro, try out the Sigma 180mm f/2.8 OS.... I have only read that Sigma 150mm is very good, however I have not read that much about this 180 f/2.8 OS macro from sigma. I could not find either of them at my local lens rental place. If you have the chance try it to see if it performs as well as the Canon 180mm but with OS.....


----------



## danski0224 (Jul 25, 2013)

RAKAMRAK said:


> @danski..... first up my confession that I have used neither of the following lenses. But....
> 
> Since you mentioned that you miss OS with the 180mm macro, try out the Sigma 180mm f/2.8 OS.... I have only read that Sigma 150mm is very good, however I have not read that much about this 180 f/2.8 OS macro from sigma. I could not find either of them at my local lens rental place. If you have the chance try it to see if it performs as well as the Canon 180mm but with OS.....



The Sigma 180 has some good reviews on Amazon.

I added it to my wish list for now.

Both the Sigma 150 and 180 are available from Lens Rentals. Maybe I'll try the 150 for a different experience.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 25, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> ahab1372 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Actually, _my_ comment was the snarky one, sorry!



crasher8 said:


> just showing my Kirk love.



Well, that's ok then...and I didn't even respond with a plug for the RRS rail.

Allow me to remedy that.  If you'll only use non-collared lenses or collared lenses with non-gripped bodies, the Kirk rail is fine (you can rotate the clamp with a hex key for use with a collared lens). But the RRS solution for collared lenses includes a raised platform, so a gripped/1-series body on a collared lens will clear the rail.



danski0224 said:


> I suppose the only catch may be that different parts of the 5DIII AF system are used because the 180mm is f/3.5 and the 100mm is f/2.8



Good point. Obviously, on a tripod one would usually manually focus with 10x Live View anyway. But the macro lenses take a hit on AF performance spec - despite being an f/2.8 lens, the 100L IS Macro is in Group C, meaning no f/2.8 high-precision cross points are activated, just the f/5.6 crosses in the middle and the f/4 crosses at the sides (and all of the f/5.6 lines, too). The 180L Macro is actually in Group G, meaning only 33 of the 61 AF points are active at all, and for cross points just the 15 f/5.6 ones in the middle.

One other thing to note about the 100L vs the 180L is that the 180mm lens takes TCs, meaning instead of 1:1 you can get to 1.4:1 or even 2:1. With the 1.4x TC, it will still AF in Group G. With the f/8 AF update, I'm not sure if the 180L + 2X will AF using the center point or not. While it's physically possible to use a Kenko 1.4x TC on the 100L, there are issues with doing so on the 5DIII - it you have AFMA enabled on the camera, the Kenko 1.4x + 100L reportedly causes the 5DIII to lock up (meaning battery removal to reset).


----------



## danski0224 (Jul 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Good point. Obviously, on a tripod one would usually manually focus with 10x Live View anyway. But the macro lenses take a hit on AF performance spec - despite being an f/2.8 lens, the 100L IS Macro is in Group C, meaning no f/2.8 high-precision cross points are activated, just the f/5.6 crosses in the middle and the f/4 crosses at the sides (and all of the f/5.6 lines, too). The 180L Macro is actually in Group G, meaning only 33 of the 61 AF points are active at all, and for cross points just the 15 f/5.6 ones in the middle.
> 
> One other thing to note about the 100L vs the 180L is that the 180mm lens takes TCs, meaning instead of 1:1 you can get to 1.4:1 or even 2:1. With the 1.4x TC, it will still AF in Group G. With the f/8 AF update, I'm not sure if the 180L + 2X will AF using the center point or not. While it's physically possible to use a Kenko 1.4x TC on the 100L, there are issues with doing so on the 5DIII - it you have AFMA enabled on the camera, the Kenko 1.4x + 100L reportedly causes the 5DIII to lock up (meaning battery removal to reset).



Would you happen to know how the Sigma f/2.8 150mm or 180mm macro lenses fit in with the Canon AF rules?


----------



## SwissBear (Jul 25, 2013)

I own the siggy 150mm OS, its a nice piece of glass, although rather on the heavier side. The added reach is quite nice, the only real down of the lens is the focus breathing. I asked sigma for exact numbers, [email protected]:3 and [email protected]:1. Due to physics, the 100L should not be much better.


----------



## kirispupis (Jul 25, 2013)

What are you specifically photographing in macro?

I have a 5D3, 100/2.8 macro, MP-E 65, the Wimberley brackets already mentioned, and the MT-24EX. First, I almost never use a flash when photographing with my 100/2.8. IMHO it is best to use flash when you can control all of the lighting in the shot - otherwise things just look unnatural. The following shot was handheld with the 100/2.8.




JSC_2639.jpg by CalevPhoto, on Flickr

Contrast with this shot, also taken with the 100/2.8, where I used high speed triggers but did use flash - actually a Yongnuo, 580EX, and two Einsteins. Here I was able to control all of the light in the shot.




A Day at the Circus by CalevPhoto, on Flickr

Of course, the setup above is not handheld. Where you will find flash invaluable handheld is when photographing insects - but then the 100/2.8 really does not have the magnification you need. I use my MP-E 65 almost exclusively for this with my MT-24EX. The following shot uses this setup and note that again I was able to control all of the light in the shot due to the small frame.




JSC_1257-Edit-2-Edit.jpg by CalevPhoto, on Flickr

Here is a very rare example where I did use a flash with my 100/2.8 handheld. In this case I used an MT-24EX and took the shot at night - so of course I needed some form of illumination. The leaf provided enough closure that I could control all of the light in the shot. Note that you need a special ring to use the MT-24EX with this lens.




JSC_6946-Edit.jpg by CalevPhoto, on Flickr

The Wimberley brackets I use much less frequently and for more specialized scenarios. The following are where I found them useful.
- When I owned the Canon 180 macro, I needed to push up the location of the flashes closer to the end of the lens. I needed the brackets to do this.
- On rare occasions I need a much lower angle between the beams of light and the subject - typically to minimize reflections. The following shot is an example - http://jcalev.zenfolio.com/p381495746/h2842ed91#h2842ed91
- I have microscope lenses that I attach to my camera and again need the light right on the subject. None of my shots when doing this are worth showing yet. 

So my answer boils down to the following.
- If you want to photograph flowers are abstract nature, my recommendation is to not buy a flash. Just use the lens handheld.
- If you want to photograph insects, unless you mean butterflies and other large insects, you are looking at the wrong lens. This is the realm of the MP-E 65 + MT-24EX but make sure you know what you are getting into - this is not an easy lens to use.


----------



## Jay Khaos (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I do want handheld, and I wouldn't use flash if I could get away with not using it—but I have run into situations where having one would be useful, and so far I've tried to ghetto-rig the flashes laying out detached from the camera with my triggers but thats kind of a pain

I mainly like the 100 because of the IS, but also because its a good length to keep on my camera and double for portraits.  I'll check out the sigma 150 though...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 25, 2013)

danski0224 said:


> Would you happen to know how the Sigma f/2.8 150mm or 180mm macro lenses fit in with the Canon AF rules?



Sorry, no idea.


----------



## ahab1372 (Jul 25, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> ahab1372 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


Sorry that it came across snarky, that was not my intend. 
It appears that a lot of people here get sometimes carried away with their passion for photography and related gear, and thus provide more or slightly different information than the one the OP asked for. That doesn't mean that this information is not useful - I certainly enjoy learning from it.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Jul 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> danski0224 said:
> 
> 
> > Would you happen to know how the Sigma f/2.8 150mm or 180mm macro lenses fit in with the Canon AF rules?
> ...



I found this website 
http://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2012/06/18/5d-mk-iii-af-points-and-third-party-lenses

Sigma 150mm OS is group E

Not sure about the veracity...

Originally it was probably published in Lensrentals blog

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/06/5d-mk-iii-af-points-and-3rd-party-lenses


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 25, 2013)

RAKAMRAK said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > danski0224 said:
> ...



If Roger/Lensrentals says it, you can believe it.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Jul 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> If Roger/Lensrentals says it, you can believe it.



Right, actually I saw later that it was blogged by Mr. Cicala originally. I added the last two line (lensreantals reference) later as a modification to my post. That is why I was not sure about its correctness when I first wrote it.


----------



## birtembuk (Jul 25, 2013)

I do a fair bit of macro and I have been very satisfied with the 100L and a MT-24EX. Got another system with flexible arms attached to a plate but use the 24EX system much more often. Simply because I find it much more simple and ready to use at all times. As it is primarily designed for the MP E- 65 you need the adapter ring reducing from 65 to 58mm for the flashes ring mount. I do my macros manually, either with 60D or 5D3 and most of the time, I use extension tubes up to 65mm. 

As you know, the main problem with macro is the dof. For small things, I set to f/14 - f16 mostly. That means flash. With no flash, the 5D3, with its higher possible ISO, allows for macros in bright light with great natural results. This providing your subjects are reasonably sizable. Still, for macro work, I don't like much working at higher ISO's as it shows quickly on those blurred backgrounds. As you get closer, you need to reduce the aperture and with no flash, things get tricky. For smaller stuff, I also use the 5D3 but more often the 60D, both using the 24EX. The tubes give me a magnification of up to about 1.7:1 which is just nice for what I do. 

So to conclude on my 2 cts, the 100L is a great macro lens. I appreciate the IS that I can feel is working even at close distance. With tubes it gets me where I like to be and with the MT-24EX it makes a great combo well balanced on the camera and giving me all the flexibility I need for my handheld macros. Hope this helps.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 25, 2013)

birtembuk said:


> I do a fair bit of macro and I have been very satisfied with the 100L and a MT-24EX. Got another system with flexible arms attached to a plate but use the 24EX system much more often.



Indeed. The OP mentioned having a pair of 3rd party speedlites and radio triggers, but I also find the MT-24EX to be excellent (although I use it more with my MP-E 65mm than the 100L).

My 'frankenstein's monster' handheld macro rig is the MT-24EX in the hotshoe, with the heads attached to the pair of Wimberley F-2 brackets on the lens collar plate (the MP-E65 comes with a collar, I have the collar for the 100L). I also attach the RRS B91-QR bracket to the lens plate, with an FA-QREX2 extension arm and cold shoe and a 600EX-RT mounted to that, as an optical slave controlled by the MT-24EX. The small twin flash heads are used to light the subject from top/front/side, and the 600EX-RT on the extension is used to light the background.


----------



## ahab1372 (Jul 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> My 'frankenstein's monster' handheld macro rig is the MT-24EX in the hotshoe, with the heads attached to the pair of Wimberley F-2 brackets on the lens collar plate (the MP-E65 comes with a collar, I have the collar for the 100L). I also attach the RRS B91-QR bracket to the lens plate, with an FA-QREX2 extension arm and cold shoe and a 600EX-RT mounted to that, as an optical slave controlled by the MT-24EX. The small twin flash heads are used to light the subject from top/front/side, and the 600EX-RT on the extension is used to light the background.


Could your share a picture of that setup?


----------



## SwampYankee (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a 5DIII and the 100mm 2.8L. The image stabilization doesn't really work that well for real macro work. WOnderfull as a medium, low light telephoto, but not great for macro. I have a flash rig, but the the thing that works best is a simple monopod. I picked up the canon one for 30 bucks. Easy to carry, not nearly as cumbersome as a tripod and allows you to get really close to bugs and flowers with minimal fuss. I usually go with a f9 or f11, apature priority and let the camera choose the ISO. How's this?


----------



## SwampYankee (Jul 25, 2013)

or this? 5DIII, 100mm 2.8L monopod


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 25, 2013)

ahab1372 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > My 'frankenstein's monster' handheld macro rig is the MT-24EX in the hotshoe, with the heads attached to the pair of Wimberley F-2 brackets on the lens collar plate (the MP-E65 comes with a collar, I have the collar for the 100L). I also attach the RRS B91-QR bracket to the lens plate, with an FA-QREX2 extension arm and cold shoe and a 600EX-RT mounted to that, as an optical slave controlled by the MT-24EX. The small twin flash heads are used to light the subject from top/front/side, and the 600EX-RT on the extension is used to light the background.
> ...



I'll snap one in a day or two, and post it.


----------



## scottburgess (Jul 25, 2013)

I'll answer this question the other way 'round, which is what *not* to buy. And the top of my list there is the Canon 50mm f/2.5 Macro. From my perspective it is wrong every way around. For working with critters, there is no working distance. It only focuses to half life size (1:2). You have to buy a converter to focus to life size, but this changes the focal length to ~75mm. This lens uses the old AFD focus system, which is ridiculously slow today. At f/2.5, you can't produce a truly shallow depth of field for landscapes or portraits. Plusses are the sharpness and 52mm filter size.

This lens should have been replaced fifteen years ago, IMHO. To make something which sells, I think Canon should make a "value added" replacement, something that would sell even though 50mm macros are not all that popular. I can see a couple ways to do this. One would be to make a 1:1 macro lens with f/1.4 maximum aperture (very difficult to engineer, but then that would keep competitors from creating a competitive product and it would have a high price and profit margin). Another would be to create an f/2 macro which focuses to 2:1 or twice life size. I personally would be thrilled with either, especially if the lens had USM rear focusing and a 58mm filter thread. A third possibility is creating a tilt-shift macro that focuses 1:1.

Because of the popular 65mm MP-E, and folks using the 90mm tilt-shift with extension for closer focus, I suspect the first idea is the most marketable. This is just my opinion, and I would be interested in hearing what others think. Would you buy one of these lens ideas if it came on the market? Is there another "value added" design that would entice you to buy a 50mm macro lens?  What do you think would be successful on the market?


----------



## xps (Jul 26, 2013)

Flashholder: (I use it for more then 10 years now, originally with the old Novoflex flash system)
http://www.novoflex.com/de/produkte/makrofotografie--blitztechnik/blitzhaltesysteme/uniset/

microadjustment-focusing-slider for MPE-65 (great lens! but difficult to use without tripod and slider
http://www.novoflex.com/de/produkte/makrofotografie--blitztechnik/einstellschlitten/

Lens for macro: Canon 2.8 100L IS is very good. Cheaper (without IS) and still very good IQ: Sigma EX 70mm DG 2.8 (500€) 
My wife has the Tamron 90mm SP DI VC Macro 2.8 that is a little bit more expensive and in my opinion the AF is not as fast as the Canon 100L IS


----------



## BrettS (Jul 31, 2013)

I use the 180L f/3.5 + MT-24EX and Sto-Fens for flowers and bugs. I'm strictly amateur, however it does everything I seek to do with it.

Neuro's the man when it comes to this stuff hardcore.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 31, 2013)

ahab1372 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > My 'frankenstein's monster' handheld macro rig is the MT-24EX in the hotshoe, with the heads attached to the pair of Wimberley F-2 brackets on the lens collar plate (the MP-E65 comes with a collar, I have the collar for the 100L). I also attach the RRS B91-QR bracket to the lens plate, with an FA-QREX2 extension arm and cold shoe and a 600EX-RT mounted to that, as an optical slave controlled by the MT-24EX. The small twin flash heads are used to light the subject from top/front/side, and the 600EX-RT on the extension is used to light the background.
> ...



Here you go.  

The first two show the setup mounted on the RRS B150-B macro rail for collared lenses, on an RRS BH-55 LR ballhead, the third is handheld use. Set up for the 100L in this case, although I use it more frequently with the MP-E 65mm (only difference is that the twin heads are closer to the lens and the extension holding the 600EX-RT is shortened, both due to the much shorter working distance of the lens).


----------



## ahab1372 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks Neuro. Fascinating how much gear can be attached to a camera in a useful way


----------



## Jay Khaos (Aug 2, 2013)

That setup is a beast... Would be hilarious to carry that around at the botanical gardens here.. I bet people move out of hte way when you come strolling through


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 5, 2013)

RAKAMRAK said:


> Since you mentioned that you miss OS with the 180mm macro, try out the Sigma 180mm f/2.8 OS.... I have only read that Sigma 150mm is very good, however I have not read that much about this 180 f/2.8 OS macro from sigma. I could not find either of them at my local lens rental place. If you have the chance try it to see if it performs as well as the Canon 180mm but with OS.....



I rented the Sigma 150mm Macro and I like it. The focal length is a nice fit between the 180 which is sometimes a bit much and the 100 which sometimes seems to be not enough.

It sure seems to lock focus a lot faster than the Canon 180mm macro. 



It seems to be quite a bit heavier, too.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Aug 5, 2013)

danski0224 said:


> I rented the Sigma 150mm Macro and I like it. ....




@danski0224 thank you for your update. I am looking forward to get this lens when my pocket permits.

By the way I got inspired by Neuro's macro rig and some other rigs' photo on the net and built my own macro rig. Could not resist my urge to share it here. So here it is.


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 6, 2013)

This was taken with the Sigma 150mm macro lens, jpeg straight out of the camera, just resized for posting. 1/400s / f5.0 / iso 4000 handheld.

Edited to add: This is not a crop out of an image.


----------



## Etienne (Aug 6, 2013)

danski0224 said:


> This was taken with the Sigma 150mm macro lens, jpeg straight out of the camera, just resized for posting. 1/400s / f5.0 / iso 4000 handheld


Is there an esoteric trick to insert an image in a CR comment?


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Aug 6, 2013)

Etienne said:


> Is there an esoteric trick to insert an image in a CR comment?



I am not sure about any esoteric trick, but I have been following a simple system like others. Write (or start writing the comment) and then click on "Attachments and other option" below the message box where i am writing the comment and attach the small sized photograph/image from my computer.


----------



## Etienne (Aug 6, 2013)

RAKAMRAK said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > Is there an esoteric trick to insert an image in a CR comment?
> ...



LOL ... that's easy ... I was looking at all the buttons on the top of the comment box and couldn't find something that would work for a pic


----------



## Etienne (Aug 6, 2013)

ahab1372 said:


> Thanks Neuro. Fascinating how much gear can be attached to a camera in a useful way



You should check out some of the cinema rigs.... like these (there's actually a 5DII hiding in these rigs)


----------



## TexPhoto (Aug 6, 2013)

I use the 100 f2.8 IS, but just one flash with a diffuser. I borrowed the technique from this guy: An Introduction to High-Magnification Macro Photography


----------



## Northstar (Aug 13, 2013)

TexPhoto said:


> I use the 100 f2.8 IS, but just one flash with a diffuser. I borrowed the technique from this guy: An Introduction to High-Magnification Macro Photography



Tex...thanks for posting that link....nice you tube video (his macro images of jumping spiders was pretty cool)


----------



## Vossie (Dec 24, 2013)

Neuro, how well does the rrs focus rail hold up with your Frankenstein?

I just got the 100L yesterday and am now looking into getting two Winmberley F2's for my 600 and 550. Alll to be used on a 5D3. With the 2 larger flashguns it will approach the weight of your setup. With all the weight, will the rrs rail still work smoothly? Do you connect the Wimberley's to your lens plate? (Rrs or wimberley?) Is it also possible to connect the F2's to the bottom of the rrs rail (so that they do not move during focus stacking)? In that way considerably less weight needs to be moved by the rail.

Thanks, Vossie.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 24, 2013)

Vossie said:


> Neuro, how well does the rrs focus rail hold up with your Frankenstein?
> 
> I just got the 100L yesterday and am now looking into getting two Winmberley F2's for my 600 and 550. Alll to be used on a 5D3. With the 2 larger flashguns it will approach the weight of your setup. With all the weight, will the rrs rail still work smoothly? Do you connect the Wimberley's to your lens plate? (Rrs or wimberley?) Is it also possible to connect the F2's to the bottom of the rrs rail (so that they do not move during focus stacking)? In that way considerably less weight needs to be moved by the rail.
> 
> Thanks, Vossie.



The macro rail does just fine under the load. Yes, you could attach the Wimberley F-2 brackets to the lower dovetail of the rail, in front of where it's clamped into the ballhead. I have the RRS lens plate for the 100L attached to the Canon tripod collar (which is an optional purchase, unfortunately).


----------



## Vossie (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks Neuro. Indeed it is a pitty that the tripod collar is not included with the 100L (and also that the Canon original is very steeply priced; I am planning to get a 3rd party one).


----------

